# Sabayon Linux - Probleme mit wlan und Kartenleser

## Mikaeru

Hallo Gentoo Forum,

gleich vorneweg: ich bin noch sehr neu in der Verwendung von einer Gentooarchitektur. Ich habe ein Dualbootsystem auf einem hp pavilion dv9040ea Notebook mit einer Nvidia Grafikkarte. 

(2.6.20 Sabayon r3 und Ubuntu Feisty Fawn, welches ich vorher die ganze Zeit als Hauptsystem  verwendet habe.)

In meinem System läuft alles soweit ok. ACPI geht, Beryl superflüssig etc. Jetzt hab ich nur noch ein paar Probleme mit einigen Kleinigkeiten, die wahrscheinlich nur einem Gentooanfänger noch Probleme machen.   :Wink:  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Dann mal los:

Frage 1: Meine eth1 (wlan) Verbindung geht nicht. Ich benutze den Knetworkmanager und mein eth0 funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich bekomme auch die Wlannetze in der Nähe angezeigt, also meine  Karte scheint erkannt und funktionstüchtig zu sein, aber wenn ich dann versuche  eine  Verbindung aufzubauen bleibt der Verbindungs bei 28% - bei der Gerätekonfiguration stehen. Keine Ahnung an was das liegt. 

Frage 2: Mein integrierter Kartenleser geht nicht, kann mir jemand sagen wie man da am besten rangeht?

Das war es mal mit dem Wichtigen. Dann hätte ich nur noch ein paar kleine Designfragen:

Frage 3:

Ich habe mittels Xmodmap meine Multimediatasten zum Laufen gebracht und es geht alles, nur eine Sache stört mich: wenn ich die  Lautstärke anpasse (volume up/down; mute) erscheint immer eine extrem hässliche Einblendung wie "Hoerbar", "Stummgeschaltet" und die Lautstärkeanzeige mit dem Kdeprogressbalken. Ich würde jetzt gerne wissen, ob es da eine schönere Alternative gibt oder ob ich wenigstens verhindern kann, dass diese Dinger auftauchen. 

In Ubuntu beispielsweise hab ich durch das hinzufügen von  

```
Option         "AddARGBVisuals" "True" 

Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
```

in der Section "Device" die Nvidia eigenen Darstellungen für diesen Zweck aktiviert. (Sehen so ähnlich aus wie  bei MacOS)

hier hat das allerdings nicht geklappt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen kreativen Vorschlag.

Frage 4: wie ändere ich eigentlich meinen Rechnernamen? Bei mir heißt der immernoch "localhost", is aber irgentwie lahm  :Wink: 

Ich poste hier auch mal meine xorg - kann nie schaden:

```
Section "Files"

    #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

    Load   "dbe"

    Load   "i2c"

    Load   "glx"

    Load   "ddc"

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

    Load   "extmod"

    Load   "synaptics"

    Load   "vbe"

#   Load        "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

     Option    "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier      "Synaptics1"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

    Option      "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option      "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

    Option      "HorizScrollDelta"   "0"

    Option      "SHMConfig"      "on"

    # For ALPS TouchPads

    #Option      "MaxSpeed"      "0.7"

    #Option      "MinSpeed"      "0.18"

    #Option      "AccelFactor"      "0.08"

    #Option      "TopEdge"      "120"

    #Option      "LeftEdge"      "120"

    #Option      "BottomEdge"      "830"

    #Option      "RightEdge"      "650"

    #Option      "FingerLow"      "25"

    #Option      "FingerHigh"      "30"

    # Do you keep moving the mouse while typing? Try this trick.

    #synclient TouchpadOff=1 disable your synaptics touchpad

    #synclient TouchpadOff=0 enable your synaptics touchpad

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    

    Option   "AutoRepeat"   "500 5"

    Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option      "XkbRules"      "xorg"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "wacom1"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 

                                                      # /dev/input/event

                                                      # for USB

  Option        "Type"          "stylus"

  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "wacom2"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 

                                                      # /dev/input/event

                                                      # for USB

  Option        "Type"          "eraser"

  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "wacom3"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 

                                                      # /dev/input/event

                                                      # for USB

  Option        "Type"          "cursor"

  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

    Option   "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

     

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse2"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"

    Option    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

    #Option      "DPMS"

    VertRefresh 43 - 60

    HorizSync   28 - 80

   

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "VESA"

    Driver      "nvidia" # do not remove vesa

     #Option "RenderAccel" "on"

     Option         "AddARGBVisuals" "True"

     Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

     Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"

     Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

    #Option "BusType" "PCI"

    #Option "ColorTiling" "on"

    #Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

# The Identifier, Device and Monitor lines must be present

    Identifier   "Screen 1"

    Device   "VESA"

    Monitor   "Generic Monitor"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

# The favoured Depth and/or Bpp may be specified here

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth      8

        ViewPort   0 0

        Modes           "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           16

        ViewPort        0 0

        Modes           "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           24

        ViewPort        0 0

        Modes           "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier   "Main Layout"

    Screen 0    "Screen 1"

    InputDevice   "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice   "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Synaptics1" "SendCoreEvents"

    #InputDevice "wacom1" "SendCoreEvents"

    #InputDevice "wacom2" "SendCoreEvents"

    #InputDevice "wacom3" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Ich hoffe ich nerve euch nicht zu sehr mit meinen Anfaengerfragen und ich hoere bald von jemandem.

Gruß, Mika.

----------

## beejay

Herzlich Willkommen im Gentoo Forum.

Bitte wende Dich an das Sabayon-Forum.

----------

## gimpel

Welcome on board.

 *Mikaeru wrote:*   

> Frage 1: Meine eth1 (wlan) Verbindung geht nicht. Ich benutze den Knetworkmanager und mein eth0 funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich bekomme auch die Wlannetze in der Nähe angezeigt, also meine  Karte scheint erkannt und funktionstüchtig zu sein, aber wenn ich dann versuche  eine  Verbindung aufzubauen bleibt der Verbindungs bei 28% - bei der Gerätekonfiguration stehen. Keine Ahnung an was das liegt.

 

Welcher Treiber? Was sagen die logs?

 *Quote:*   

> Frage 2: Mein integrierter Kartenleser geht nicht, kann mir jemand sagen wie man da am besten rangeht?

 

Welcher Treiber? Was sagen die logs?  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Das war es mal mit dem Wichtigen. Dann hätte ich nur noch ein paar kleine Designfragen:
> 
> Frage 3:
> 
> Ich habe mittels Xmodmap meine Multimediatasten zum Laufen gebracht und es geht alles, nur eine Sache stört mich: wenn ich die  Lautstärke anpasse (volume up/down; mute) erscheint immer eine extrem hässliche Einblendung wie "Hoerbar", "Stummgeschaltet" und die Lautstärkeanzeige mit dem Kdeprogressbalken. Ich würde jetzt gerne wissen, ob es da eine schönere Alternative gibt oder ob ich wenigstens verhindern kann, dass diese Dinger auftauchen. 
> ...

 

Keine Ahnung wie man darauf kommt dass der nvidia Treiber etwas mit den hässlichen Einblendungen zu tun hat, ich tippe da eher auf khotkeys.

 *Quote:*   

> Frage 4: wie ändere ich eigentlich meinen Rechnernamen? Bei mir heißt der immernoch "localhost", is aber irgentwie lahm 

 

Der wird in /etc/conf.d/hostname gesetzt.

----------

## papahuhn

 *Mikaeru wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Frage 1: Meine eth1 (wlan) Verbindung geht nicht. Ich benutze den Knetworkmanager und mein eth0 funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich bekomme auch die Wlannetze in der Nähe angezeigt, also meine  Karte scheint erkannt und funktionstüchtig zu sein, aber wenn ich dann versuche  eine  Verbindung aufzubauen bleibt der Verbindungs bei 28% - bei der Gerätekonfiguration stehen. Keine Ahnung an was das liegt. 
> 
> 

 

Was sagt dmesg? Ich vermute, dir fehlen einige Dateien in /lib/firmware oder ähnlich klingendem Ordner.

----------

## Mikaeru

Hallo papahuhn,  danke für deine Antwort.

Hier die Ausgabe von dmesg:

```

rious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

[   19.544405] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[   19.547737] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[   19.548198] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[   19.568911] Memory: 1024356k/1047552k available (6088k kernel code, 22512k reserved, 2345k data, 516k init, 130048k highmem)

[   19.568987] virtual kernel memory layout:

[   19.568989]     fixmap  : 0xfff4e000 - 0xfffff000   ( 708 kB)

[   19.568990]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[   19.568991]     vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

[   19.568993]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

[   19.568994]       .init : 0xc0947000 - 0xc09c8000   ( 516 kB)

[   19.568996]       .data : 0xc06f208d - 0xc093c7a0   (2345 kB)

[   19.568997]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc06f208d   (6088 kB)

[   19.569407] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

[   19.569662] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

[   19.569872] hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

[   19.570929] Using HPET for base-timer

[   19.630631] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3618.99 BogoMIPS (lpj=1809495)

[   19.630770] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

[   19.630825] SELinux:  Initializing.

[   19.630887] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[   19.630942] selinux_register_security:  Registering secondary module capability

[   19.631005] Capability LSM initialized as secondary

[   19.631069] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[   19.631229] CPU: After generic identify, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00000000 00002001 00000000 0000001f

[   19.631238] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[   19.631294] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

[   19.631347] CPU 0(2) -> Core 0

[   19.631397] CPU: After all inits, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00000410 00002001 00000000 0000001f

[   19.631404] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[   19.631458] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

[   19.631514] Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

[   19.631573] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[   19.635055] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

[   19.635509] ACPI: Core revision 20060707

[   19.850003] CPU0: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-56 stepping 02

[   19.850156] SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

[   19.850439] Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

[   19.861178] Initializing CPU#1

[   20.072819] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3569.64 BogoMIPS (lpj=1784820)

[   20.072825] CPU: After generic identify, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00000000 00002001 00000000 0000001f

[   20.072833] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[   20.072835] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

[   20.072838] CPU 1(2) -> Core 1

[   20.072839] CPU: After all inits, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00000410 00002001 00000000 0000001f

[   20.072844] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[   20.072847] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

[   20.072558] CPU1: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-56 stepping 02

[   20.073070] Total of 2 processors activated (7188.63 BogoMIPS).

[   20.073434] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

[   20.073731] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[   20.185335] checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs:

[    0.000048] CPU#0 had -211 usecs TSC skew, fixed it up.

[    0.000101] CPU#1 had 211 usecs TSC skew, fixed it up.

[    0.000955] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.077034] migration_cost=177

[    0.077468] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.077687] No dock devices found.

[    0.077743] EISA bus registered

[    0.077795] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.077852] PCI: Using MMCONFIG

[    0.077940] PCI: No mmconfig possible on 0:18

[    0.078177] PCI: No mmconfig possible on 7:5

[    0.078589] Setting up standard PCI resources

[    0.088159] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.088214] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.089205] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.089261] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

[    0.089442] ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

[    0.090678] Boot video device is 0000:05:00.0

[    0.090997] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

[    0.091081] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.131240] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P0._PRT]

[    0.132205] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR0._PRT]

[    0.132533] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR1._PRT]

[    0.132705] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR2._PRT]

[    0.133138] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5) *0, disabled.

[    0.133764] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 7) *11

[    0.134355] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 10) *11

[    0.134945] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.135570] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK1E] (IRQs 16) *11

[    0.136166] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK2E] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

[    0.136791] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK3E] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

[    0.137419] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK4E] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

[    0.138047] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *10)

[    0.138594] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 11) *10

[    0.139185] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] (IRQs 22) *11

[    0.139769] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] (IRQs 22) *7

[    0.140357] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20) *10

[    0.140949] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

[    0.141574] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

[    0.142205] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

[    0.142834] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPID] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

[    0.143477] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] (IRQs 23) *5

[    0.144067] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI1] (IRQs 20) *10, disabled.

[    0.145323] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[    0.145384] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.148591] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.148646] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

[    0.148881] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.148980] libata version 2.00 loaded.

[    0.149048] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.149128] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.149216] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.149310] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.149363] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

[    0.149547] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.149598] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.149649] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.149712] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.150514] pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f could not be reserved

[    0.150569] pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

[    0.150624] pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

[    0.150679] pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff could not be reserved

[    0.150734] pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

[    0.150789] pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

[    0.150844] pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x2000-0x203f has been reserved

[    0.150924] ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

[    0.151423] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 5

[    0.151485] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:05.0[A] -> Link [LNK1] -> GSI 5 (level, high) -> IRQ 5

[    0.203143] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[ce000000-ce0007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

[    0.207242] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

[    0.207295]   IO window: 4000-4fff

[    0.207348]   MEM window: c4000000-c7ffffff

[    0.207400]   PREFETCH window: ce200000-ce3fffff

[    0.207453] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

[    0.207504]   IO window: disabled.

[    0.207556]   MEM window: c8000000-cbffffff

[    0.207608]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[    0.207663] PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@e0000000 for 0000:05:00.0

[    0.207726] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

[    0.207778]   IO window: 5000-5fff

[    0.207830]   MEM window: cc000000-cdffffff

[    0.207889]   PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

[    0.207943] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

[    0.209874]   IO window: disabled.

[    0.209928]   MEM window: ce000000-ce0fffff

[    0.209980]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[    0.210039] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

[    0.210047] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

[    0.210054] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

[    0.210062] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

[    0.210093] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.218913] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.219122] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.219913] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.220260] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.220315] TCP reno registered

[    0.222987] checking if image is initramfs... it is

[    0.506452] Freeing initrd memory: 3983k freed

[    0.506655] Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

[    0.663000] Machine check exception polling timer started.

[    0.663000] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.663000] audit(1184225298.958:1): initialized

[    0.663000] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.663000] Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

[    0.663000] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

[    0.664000] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.664000] squashfs: version 3.2-r2 (2007/01/15) Phillip Lougher

[    0.664000] Coda Kernel/Venus communications, v5.3.20, coda@cs.cmu.edu

[    0.664000] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    0.664000] NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/W].

[    0.664000] QNX4 filesystem 0.2.3 registered.

[    0.665000] fuse init (API version 7.8)

[    0.665000] JFS: nTxBlock = 8036, nTxLock = 64289

[    0.668000] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

[    0.668000] SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

[    0.668000] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.676000] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.676000] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[    0.676000] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.676000] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.688000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

[    0.688000] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[    0.688000] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

[    0.688000] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie03]

[    0.688000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

[    0.688000] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[    0.688000] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

[    0.688000] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie03]

[    0.688000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

[    0.688000] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[    0.688000] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie00]

[    0.688000] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie03]

[    0.725000] lp: driver loaded but no devices found

[    0.725000] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

[    0.725000] hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

[    0.725000] toshiba: not a supported Toshiba laptop

[    0.731000] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

[    0.731000] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[    0.732000] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

[    0.738000] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.739000] input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

[    0.739000] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.739000] input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

[    0.739000] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[    0.739000] input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

[    0.739000] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

[    0.739000] input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input3

[    0.739000] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.740000] ACPI: Video Device [UVGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.740000] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.740000] Using specific hotkey driver

[    0.743000] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (34 C)

[    0.743000] ibm_acpi: ec object not found

[    0.743000] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

[    1.095000] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

[    1.095000] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    1.623000] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[009fc0006a39d400]

[    4.107000] floppy0: no floppy controllers found

[    4.107000] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 16384K size 1024 blocksize

[    4.107000] loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

[    4.107000] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[    4.108000] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.14)

[    4.108000] v2.3 : Micro Memory(tm) PCI memory board block driver

[    4.108000] MM: desc_per_page = 128

[    4.109000] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-724.

[    4.109000] iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

[    4.109000] Loading Adaptec I2O RAID: Version 2.4 Build 5go

[    4.109000] Detecting Adaptec I2O RAID controllers...

[    4.110000] Adaptec aacraid driver (1.1-5[2423]-mh3)

[    4.110000] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.2 loaded

[    4.110000] NCR53c406a: no available ports found

[    4.110000] sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

[    4.110000] qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= options<6>QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver

[    4.110000] iscsi: registered transport (qla4xxx)

[    4.111000] QLogic iSCSI HBA Driver

[    4.111000] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.1.11

[    4.111000] Copyright(c) 2004-2006 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    4.111000] seagate: ST0x/TMC-8xx not detected.

[    4.133000] Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

[    4.133000] IBM MCA SCSI: Version 4.0b-ac

[    4.133000] IBM MCA SCSI:  No Microchannel-bus present --> Aborting.

[    4.133000]               This machine does not have any IBM MCA-bus

[    4.133000]               or the MCA-Kernel-support is not enabled!

[    4.445000] DC390: clustering now enabled by default. If you get problems load

[    4.445000]  with "disable_clustering=1" and report to maintainers

[    4.445000] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    4.445000] megaraid: 2.20.4.9 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 12:27:22 EST 2006)

[    4.445000] megasas: 00.00.03.05 Mon Oct 02 11:21:32 PDT 2006

[    4.445000] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    4.445000] GDT-HA: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

[    4.445000] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

[    4.445000] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.008.

[    4.446000] nsp32: loading...

[    4.446000] ipr: IBM Power RAID SCSI Device Driver version: 2.3.0 (November 8, 2006)

[    4.446000] RocketRAID 3xxx SATA Controller driver v1.0 (060426)

[    4.446000] stex: Promise SuperTrak EX Driver version: 3.1.0.1

[    4.446000] st: Version 20061107, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

[    4.446000] osst :I: Tape driver with OnStream support version 0.99.4

[    4.446000] osst :I: $Id: osst.c,v 1.73 2005/01/01 21:13:34 wriede Exp $

[    4.447000] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.2

[    4.447000] PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0e.0 (0005 -> 0007)

[    4.447000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] enabled at IRQ 23

[    4.447000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [LTID] -> GSI 23 (level, high) -> IRQ 16

[    4.447000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

[    4.447000] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30C0 ctl 0x30B6 bmdma 0x3090 irq 16

[    4.448000] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30B8 ctl 0x30B2 bmdma 0x3098 irq 16

[    4.448000] scsi2 : sata_nv

[    4.904000] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    4.908000] ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors: LBA48

[    4.908000] ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

[    4.913000] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    4.913000] scsi3 : sata_nv

[    5.217000] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    5.228000] ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x30BF

[    5.228000] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHV2120B 892C PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    5.228000] SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

[    5.228000] sda: Write Protect is off

[    5.228000] sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    5.228000] SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    5.228000] SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

[    5.228000] sda: Write Protect is off

[    5.228000] sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    5.228000] SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    5.228000]  sda: sda1 < sda5 sda6 sda7 > sda2 sda3

[    5.338000] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

[    5.338000] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    5.338000] PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0f.0 (0005 -> 0007)

[    5.339000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI1] enabled at IRQ 20

[    5.339000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> Link [LSI1] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 17

[    5.339000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

[    5.339000] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30D8 ctl 0x30CE bmdma 0x30A0 irq 17

[    5.339000] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30D0 ctl 0x30CA bmdma 0x30A8 irq 17

[    5.339000] scsi4 : sata_nv

[    5.795000] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    5.799000] ata3.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors: LBA48

[    5.799000] ata3.00: ata3: dev 0 multi count 16

[    5.804000] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    5.804000] scsi5 : sata_nv

[    6.108000] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    6.119000] ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x30D7

[    6.119000] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHV2120B 892C PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    6.119000] SCSI device sdb: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

[    6.119000] sdb: Write Protect is off

[    6.119000] sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    6.119000] SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    6.119000] SCSI device sdb: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

[    6.119000] sdb: Write Protect is off

[    6.119000] sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    6.119000] SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    6.119000]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

[    6.216000] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

[    6.217000] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    6.217000] pata_amd 0000:00:0d.0: version 0.2.7

[    6.217000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

[    6.217000] ata5: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x3080 irq 14

[    6.217000] ata6: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x3088 irq 15

[    6.217000] scsi6 : pata_amd

[    6.525000] ata5.00: ATAPI, max MWDMA2

[    6.680000] ata5.00: configured for MWDMA2

[    6.680000] scsi7 : pata_amd

[    6.680000] ata6: port disabled. ignoring.

[    6.680000] ata6: reset failed, giving up

[    6.684000] scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T10N  PC05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    6.687000] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 31x/31x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    6.687000] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    6.687000] sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    6.688000] sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

[    6.689000] I2O subsystem v1.325

[    6.689000] i2o: max drivers = 8

[    6.689000] I2O Configuration OSM v1.323

[    6.691000] I2O Bus Adapter OSM v1.317

[    6.691000] I2O Block Device OSM v1.325

[    6.691000] I2O SCSI Peripheral OSM v1.316

[    6.691000] I2O ProcFS OSM v1.316

[    6.692000] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.03

[    6.692000] Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

[    6.692000] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.03

[    6.692000] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.03

[    6.692000] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.03

[    6.692000] Fusion MPT misc device (ioctl) driver 3.04.03

[    6.692000] mptctl: Registered with Fusion MPT base driver

[    6.692000] mptctl: /dev/mptctl @ (major,minor=10,220)

[    6.692000] Fusion MPT LAN driver 3.04.03

[    6.692000] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    6.692000] drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

[    6.693000] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    6.693000] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    6.693000] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    6.693000] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    6.693000] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    6.693000] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    6.693000] drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    6.693000] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    6.710000] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    6.711000] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    6.717000] parkbd: no such parport

[    6.717000] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    6.728000] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input4

[    7.484000] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

[    7.551000] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input5

[    7.556000] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[    7.556000] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    7.556000] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    7.556000] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    7.573000] raid6: int32x1    667 MB/s

[    7.590000] raid6: int32x2    742 MB/s

[    7.607000] raid6: int32x4    703 MB/s

[    7.624000] raid6: int32x8    457 MB/s

[    7.641000] raid6: mmxx1     1488 MB/s

[    7.658000] raid6: mmxx2     2683 MB/s

[    7.675000] raid6: sse1x1    1441 MB/s

[    7.692000] raid6: sse1x2    2523 MB/s

[    7.709000] raid6: sse2x1    2234 MB/s

[    7.726000] raid6: sse2x2    2984 MB/s

[    7.726000] raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (2984 MB/s)

[    7.726000] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    7.726000] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    7.726000] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    7.726000] raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

[    7.731000]    pIII_sse  :  5264.000 MB/sec

[    7.731000] raid5: using function: pIII_sse (5264.000 MB/sec)

[    7.731000] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[    7.731000] md: faulty personality registered for level -5

[    7.731000] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    7.731000] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

[    7.731000] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

[    7.731000] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2

[    7.731000] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3

[    7.731000] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

[    7.731000] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5

[    7.731000] EISA: Detected 0 cards.

[    7.732000] dcdbas dcdbas: Dell Systems Management Base Driver (version 5.6.0-3.2)

[    7.762000] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1 (Tue Jan 09 09:56:17 2007 UTC).

[    7.762000] specify port

[    7.762000] snd_cs4231: probe of snd_cs4231.0 failed with error -22

[    7.762000] ALSA device list:

[    7.762000]   No soundcards found.

[    7.763000] TCP bic registered

[    7.763000] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    7.763000] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    7.763000] powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-56 processors (version 2.00.00)

[    7.763000] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x13

[    7.763000] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0x15

[    7.763000] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x1e

[    7.763000] Starting balanced_irq

[    7.763000] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    7.763000] Suspend v2.2.9.3

[    7.763000] Suspend2 Checksumming support registered.

[    7.763000] Suspend2 Userspace Storage Manager support registered.

[    7.764000] Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

[    7.764000] Suspend2 Userspace UI support registered.

[    7.764000] Suspend2 Compressor support registered.

[    7.764000] Suspend2 Encryptor support registered.

[    7.764000] Suspend2 Block I/O support registered.

[    7.764000] Suspend2 Swap Allocator support registered.

[    7.764000] Suspend2 File Allocator support registered.

[    7.764000] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    7.764000] drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

[    7.765000] Freeing unused kernel memory: 516k freed

[    7.831000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] enabled at IRQ 22

[    7.831000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [LUS2] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 18

[    7.831000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

[    7.832000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

[    7.832000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    7.832000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

[    7.832000] PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

[    7.832000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 18, io mem 0xc0005000

[    7.832000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[    7.832000] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    7.832000] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.832000] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    7.968000] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

[    7.994000] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

[    7.995000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] enabled at IRQ 22

[    7.995000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LUS0] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 18

[    7.995000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

[    7.995000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    7.995000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    7.995000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 18, io mem 0xc0004000

[    8.048000] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    8.048000] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.048000] hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    8.177000] sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

[    8.295000] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[    8.298000] Registering unionfs 20060916-2203

[    8.298000] unionfs: debugging is not enabled

[    8.328000] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

[    8.328000] Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    8.420000] usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    8.682000] usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[    8.889000] usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    9.403000] Suspend2: Resume2 parameter is empty. Suspending will be disabled.

[    9.499000] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    9.499000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   13.157000] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[   13.170000] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

[   13.305000] i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x3040

[   13.307000] i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x3000

[   13.467000] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input6

[   13.579000] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[   13.612000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 21

[   13.612000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [LAZA] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

[   13.612000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.1 to 64

[   13.615000] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

[   13.615000] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[   13.615000] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[   13.615000] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[   13.635000] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver, 0.12

[   13.635000] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[   13.636000] forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

[   13.653000] Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

[   13.658000] ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

[   13.658000] ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

[   13.713000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 20

[   13.713000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 17

[   13.713000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:14.0 to 64

[   13.713000] forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

[   13.756000] bcm43xx driver

[   13.759000] usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

[   14.085000] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[   14.227000] eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0103c:30b7 bound to 0000:00:14.0

[   14.227000] sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:07:05.1 [1180:0822] (rev 19)

[   14.227000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] enabled at IRQ 7

[   14.227000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:05.1[B] -> Link [LNK2] -> GSI 7 (level, high) -> IRQ 7

[   14.227000] sdhci:slot0: Controller reports > 25 MHz base clock, but no high speed support.

[   14.227000] mmc0: SDHCI at 0xce000800 irq 7 DMA

[   14.232000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK4E] enabled at IRQ 19

[   14.232000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LK4E] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 20

[   14.232000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

[   14.339000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK1E] enabled at IRQ 16

[   14.340000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> Link [LK1E] -> GSI 16 (level, high) -> IRQ 21

[   14.340000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

[   14.340000] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9755  Mon Feb 26 23:21:15 PST 2007

[   18.903000] EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

[   20.925000] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   20.926000] EXT3 FS on sda5, internal journal

[   20.926000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   20.980000] Adding 1494036k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1494036k

[   20.981000] Adding 1638588k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:1638588k

[   23.309000] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

[   23.309000] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[   23.618000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[   23.618000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[   23.618000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

[   95.368000] SoftMAC: Authentication timed out with 00:0f:b5:7e:be:10

[  127.846000] sg_write: data in/out 56/56 bytes for SCSI command 0x12--guessing data in;

[  127.846000]    program kio_audiocd not setting count and/or reply_len properly

[  127.848000] sg_write: data in/out 26/26 bytes for SCSI command 0x5a--guessing data in;

[  127.848000]    program kio_audiocd not setting count and/or reply_len properly

[  127.850000] sg_write: data in/out 12/12 bytes for SCSI command 0x43--guessing data in;

[  127.850000]    program kio_audiocd not setting count and/or reply_len properly

[  127.852000] sg_write: data in/out 12/12 bytes for SCSI command 0x43--guessing data in;

[  127.852000]    program kio_audiocd not setting count and/or reply_len properly

[  127.854000] sg_write: data in/out 12/12 bytes for SCSI command 0x43--guessing data in;

[  127.854000]    program kio_audiocd not setting count and/or reply_len properly

```

Ich hoffe das hilft weiter.

----------

## papahuhn

Hm, oder wars doch der Kernellog? Wenn da auch nicht von nicht gefundenen Firmware-Dateien steht, liegt es wohl nicht daran.

----------

## amne

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Herzlich Willkommen im Gentoo Forum.
> 
> Bitte wende Dich an das Sabayon-Forum.

 

Besser als der beejay kann ichs auch nicht mehr sagen.

----------

